# Ullesthorpe Men's Open - Friday 2nd October



## Crow (Aug 17, 2015)

Just thought I'd post this up to see if anybody is interested.

Our Anniversary Week Men's Open is being played on Friday 2nd October.
I've booked myself into a free slot at 1.30 pm so there are currently three places available alongside me.

This will be your very last chance to test yourself against our fearsome first hole as the week after it's being remodeled into a par 4 and a par 3. In it's current par 5 form of 582 yards from the whites it usually averages around 2 over par in competitions and out of a typical hundred entrants, par scores are very rarely into double figures. (Come on you forum long drivers, you know you want to!)

Cost is a mere Â£14.50
There isn't any on-line booking at the moment so you'll need to call the Pro-Shop and ask to be slotted in with me at 1.30
Alternatively if you're sure you can play post below and I'll try and sort it out with the Pro.

Act fast if you want to play though, I'm such a popular fellow at the club that some of the members might put their names down first.

See below for more details and the course website is in my signature.

http://www.ullesthorpegolfclub.co.u... - Men's Open Medal Anniversary Week 2015.pdf


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Id be up for it with a car share from the nw. Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll come along if that's OK. Cheers Nick


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 18, 2015)

Just spoke to Ben the pro shop, he told me payment must be made before a tee time is given, tried to pay online but can't find a link to do so, I have to login to book a tee time but not being a member makes it quite difficult


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Id be up for it with a car share from the nw. Anyone else fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome Dave but the two guys below are fairly local so I doubt you'll get a car share from them, let me know if you're still interested.



wrighty1874 said:



			I'll come along if that's OK. Cheers Nick
		
Click to expand...

That's great Nick, I've tried (unsuccessfully) to enter you via the website but it crashed on me when I got to the tee time booking.
I assume you're home club is Kenilworth and I took a flier for now on your handicap at 9?
I'll phone the club tomorrow and get it sorted.



full_throttle said:



			Just spoke to Ben the pro shop, he told me payment must be made before a tee time is given, tried to pay online but can't find a link to do so, I have to login to book a tee time but not being a member makes it quite difficult
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Rob, apologies for the problems getting signed in, no wonder we don't get many visitors entering! As with Nick above I've tried to enter you via the website but crashed at the tee time, again I'll phone the club tomorrow and get it sorted.


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

After much trial and error I think I've managed to add you both to my tee time.

Nick, I found you on HDID but there are two Nick Wright's so I gave you the lower handicap of 10!


Dave if you can let me know if you're able to make it or not?


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

Dave, I've just looked at the start sheet the tee times either side at 1.20 and 1.40 are currently free so if you can find someone to car share I can still register you, I can enter up to 7 visitors in total.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 18, 2015)

My club no longer uses HDID.My h/c is 9 . Cheers Nick.


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll make up the "local" 4-ball :thup:


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'll make up the "local" 4-ball :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent Robin, you're on the sheet.


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			This will be your very last chance to test yourself against our fearsome first hole as the week after it's being remodeled into a par 4 and a par 3. In it's current par 5 form of 582 yards from the whites
		
Click to expand...

I need to speak to someone about this, who would I contact at your club, PM if needs be.


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I need to speak to someone about this, who would I contact at your club, PM if needs be.
		
Click to expand...

I'm intrigued, PM sent.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Crow said:



			Dave, I've just looked at the start sheet the tee times either side at 1.20 and 1.40 are currently free so if you can find someone to car share I can still register you, I can enter up to 7 visitors in total.
		
Click to expand...

Sod it, I'll come down anyway as long as I'm not a fifth wheel. So if you can fill another tee, put me in :thup:


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Sod it, I'll come down anyway as long as I'm not a fifth wheel. So if you can fill another tee, put me in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Dave, what's your surname and home club? PM me if you prefer.

Come on guys, we need three more to make up a fourball with Dave.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 18, 2015)

McMahon. Aintree. Do you need a CDH number?


----------



## Crow (Aug 18, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			McMahon. Aintree. Do you need a CDH number?
		
Click to expand...

Not really but it will make things simpler if you've got it.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Did we get any more interest in this? Just so I know whether I'm coming down or not. Cheers



also, is this a handicap qualifier? If so, do I need to inform anyone at our place? Not done this before so unsure of the script :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Did we get any more interest in this? Just so I know whether I'm coming down or not. Cheers



also, is this a handicap qualifier? If so, do I need to inform anyone at our place? Not done this before so unsure of the script :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Dave. At SAOL they issued a formal result which I then passed on to our handicap Committee. 

You're currently 0.4 behind if signature is exact :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 7, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Dave. At SAOL they issued a formal result which I then passed on to our handicap Committee. 

You're currently 0.4 behind if signature is exact :ears:
		
Click to expand...


Davey plays off a few different handicaps depending on what day it is


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Davey plays off a few different handicaps depending on what day it is 

Click to expand...

only to give you mere mortals a chance! :rofl:

My my exact is 21.1 huds, good news is I can make this weeks comp, I'm coming for you buddy


----------



## Crow (Sep 7, 2015)

I've had no PMs or anything Dave so at the moment we could do with at least another one as we're still just the five.
Hopefully this post will give the thread a bump and we'll get at least one more. 
Come on folks!

It is a handicap qualifier and I'd guess that the result is issued to your club as suggested by huds.

If you're still keen to come, as an alternative if we don't get another forummer I could split out of the 4 ball and play with you so we'd have a 3 ball and a 2 ball.


----------



## Svenska (Sep 8, 2015)

Crow said:



			I've had no PMs or anything Dave so at the moment we could do with at least another one as we're still just the five.
Hopefully this post will give the thread a bump and we'll get at least one more. 
Come on folks!

It is a handicap qualifier and I'd guess that the result is issued to your club as suggested by huds.

If you're still keen to come, as an alternative if we don't get another forummer I could split out of the 4 ball and play with you so we'd have a 3 ball and a 2 ball.
		
Click to expand...

If I can get the afternoon off work for this then i'd be keen if you don't mind? I'm a member at Hinckley GC so not far for me and i've been meaning to play Ullesthorpe for a while. I'll let you know if the boss will let me have the time off.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 8, 2015)

John Kavanagh from Ke ilworrh will come along if that's OK. He's off 15.


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2015)

Svenska said:



			If I can get the afternoon off work for this then i'd be keen if you don't mind? I'm a member at Hinckley GC so not far for me and i've been meaning to play Ullesthorpe for a while. I'll let you know if the boss will let me have the time off.
		
Click to expand...

That would be good if you could, I'll pencil you in for now and if you can let me know when you've confirmed the time off with your boss I can then get your name down, if you can let me know what it is and what your handicap is?



wrighty1874 said:



			John Kavanagh from Ke ilworrh will come along if that's OK. He's off 15.
		
Click to expand...

That's great Nick, I'll get him registered.


Dave, looks like we're all good to go!


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2015)

Can we have a roll call please and groupings?


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good stuff  :thup:


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2015)

Still one place left for some lucky person!


----------



## Crow (Sep 8, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can we have a roll call please and groupings?
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that Nick and John will want to play together so I'll drop down into the second group, which leaves us as follows unless anybody has a preference for a different time:

1.30
wrighty1874
full_throttle 
Fish
John Kavanagh

1.40
davemc1 
Svenska 
Crow
- Space for one more


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm working in the morning so I won't be my usual well prepared self so can you put me in the last group out please, every minute will help me not have to rush too much :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2015)

Crow said:



			I'm guessing that Nick and John will want to play together so I'll drop down into the second group, which leaves us as follows unless anybody has a preference for a different time:

1.30
wrighty1874
full_throttle 
Fish
John Kavanagh

1.40
davemc1 
Svenska 
Crow
- Space for one more
		
Click to expand...

Could possibly fill that last spot for you Nick - will let you know asap


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm working in the morning so I won't be my usual well prepared self so can you put me in the last group out please, every minute will help me not have to rush too much :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I'll drop you back to 1.40



Liverpoolphil said:



			Could possibly fill that last spot for you Nick - will let you know asap
		
Click to expand...

That would be great if you could Phil.

Revised groupings:

1.30
wrighty1874
full_throttle 
John Kavanagh
Liverpoolphil (TBC)

1.40
davemc1 
Svenska 
Crow
Fish


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2015)

Unfortunately Svenska can't get the time off work so we have another space available, any takers?

1.30
wrighty1874
full_throttle 
John Kavanagh
Liverpoolphil (TBC)

1.40
davemc1 
- Spare place
Crow
Fish


----------



## GG26 (Sep 10, 2015)

Is there a handicap limit?  I've only had a handicap for six weeks (26), but if you're happy for a novice to take the last spot I would like to join and meet some of you guys.  I am fairly certain that I could get the day off, which I can confirm tomorrow.

I've yet to play another course since I joined my club so it would be great to play on another course in the county.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2015)

book the day off and come along, you won't feel like a novice in that last group, :ears:


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2015)

GG26 said:



			Is there a handicap limit?  I've only had a handicap for six weeks (26), but if you're happy for a novice to take the last spot I would like to join and meet some of you guys.  I am fairly certain that I could get the day off, which I can confirm tomorrow.

I've yet to play another course since I joined my club so it would be great to play on another course in the county.
		
Click to expand...

There's no mention of a handicap maximum on the entry form and even if there was it wouldn't stop you from playing, just mean that you'd have to play off a lower handicap than your 26. 
But as I say, i can't see a limit mentioned, just that an active CONGU handicap is required so if you can get the holiday let me know your details and I'll get your name down, you'd be most welcome!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 10, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			book the day off and come along, you won't feel like a novice in that last group, :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 3 players playing 20+ could make for a hard slog... Haha


----------



## GG26 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks, I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 10, 2015)

davemc1 said:



 3 players playing 20+ could make for a hard slog... Haha
		
Click to expand...

my money would be on that sombrero wearing guy from coventry golf club


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 10, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			my money would be on that sombrero wearing guy from coventry golf club 

Click to expand...

Na, I whacked him last time we played together. Memorable back 9 at Hillside. 

You really had to be there... Or maybe not as fish tried to play Birkdale near the end :rofl:


----------



## GG26 (Sep 11, 2015)

Day off successfully booked


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 11, 2015)

great, look forward to meeting you


----------



## Crow (Sep 11, 2015)

Updated Tee Times:

1.30
wrighty1874
full_throttle 
John Kavanagh
Liverpoolphil (TBC)

1.40
davemc1 
GG26
Crow
Fish

Phil, have you had confirmation of whether or not you'll be able to join us mate?


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil will not be able to make this now so there's one place left for anybody looking for a chance to play a season end qualifier.

utt:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've  noticed a download of an entry forms for this on my phone.I haven't paid yet.Do I pay on the day? Cheers.


----------



## Crow (Sep 25, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			I've  noticed a download of an entry forms for this on my phone.I haven't paid yet.Do I pay on the day? Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

I've been passing all your names to the Golf Manager and he's not asked for payment so I'd say pay on the day.  :thup:


(If anybody can't make it please give me plenty of notice so I'm not left in an embarrassing position.)


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2015)

Last bump on this, if you'd like to play then please post on this thread (or PM me) before midnight tonight.

After that I'll have to let the club know final numbers.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 29, 2015)

so just the seven of us then, are we having a side bet? Â£2 each, best placed of the group takes all

your thoughts please


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2015)

You want me to drive at least 2hrs for Â£2 a man???  I'm not going anywhere for less than 3   :rofl:

Nah, only messing. I'm up for a little wager :thup:


----------



## GG26 (Sep 29, 2015)

Happy with that.  

It will be like me entering the 2s pot in club competitions, even though I've yet to score a 2


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2015)

Sounds good to me too, and how about for a little extra spice, anyone who scores less than 30 Stableford points pays Â£5 to the H4H fund?

(I know it's a medal comp but it will be easy to tot up the Stableford scores.)


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 1, 2015)

save journey for those that are travelling, see you around 1pm,


----------



## Crow (Oct 1, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			save journey for those that are travelling, see you around 1pm,
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I should be there around 1.00, there's little by way of a practice area but there is a small putting green.


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks to everybody who showed up today, especially to davemc1 who made the journey down from Liverpool, hope you get back in good time!

I hope you all enjoyed the course, in spite of some dastardly pin positions for the speed of the greens.

I didn't get a chance to take everybody's score but I'll get them off the website once they're posted, all I can confirm for now is that I didn't win, another sorry showing apart from an eagle on par 4 the 16th.
I'm pretty sure that Fish had the best score with a net 75 (one shot  off the prizes!), it could have been very good bar a couple of blow up holes, well played Robin.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for organising this Nick and great eagle on the 16th.  It was good to meet a few of the guys from the forums.  I didn't play great but enjoyed the day, although some of those greens were faster than anything I've played before.

Fair play to Dave for driving down all the way from Liverpool and hope you get back safely and Robin I hope you enjoy your day with Rick Shiels on Monday.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 2, 2015)

thanks for the invite, nett 81 for myself. I had lots of bad luck today, didn't enter the two sweep then put in a 12 footer for a 2 on the 12th, swiftly followed up with an 8 on the next hole.


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2015)

Results are up, par is 72:

Fish = net 75
wrighty1874 = net 81
full_throttle = net 81
John Kavanagh = net 90
davemc1 = NR
GG26 = NR
Crow = NR

So a comfortable win for Fish, well played sir.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the invite Nick, Ullesthorpe is only 35mins away and yet I'd never played it so it was a great opportunity and at only Â£14.50 for an Open with lots of prizes what great value that is.

Thanks to yourself, Davemc1 and GG26 in my group for the company, there was a good mix of golf on display from everyone out there and it was unfortunate that all of you NR'd but the course was very unforgiving in parts and the greens and pin positions for anyone not played it before were extremely difficult, you just couldn't be above or to the side of the hole or any miss and it rolled right off the green again, as we all found out at times!

Shot of the day was an excellent eagle by Nick on the 16th par4 as he drove the green, it overshadowed my birdie but was great to see.

It really was a round of what could have been for me, I came out the traps flying putting a good fistful of pars together in the first 7 holes but had a blow out 9 stabs on the 478yd par4 Si3 8th, 3 off the tee after carving my drive OOB, recovered well with my next drive, strong 6i short of the green, chipped on thinking I'll take a bogey only then to 4-putt . Did something similar on the 15th hooking my drive along with Nick down the left behind some trees and then followed Nick who punched a shot down the opposite side of the fairway to then come back over the trees further down but we were both surprised with our GPS's both saying we were still 195yds away! Nick got over and I didn't and I also lost my ball, reloaded and chunked it, then got over and finished with an 8 

I'll definitely go back now I know my way around a bit better, especially with a couple of blowout holes and still making buffer in a medal format, enjoyed my day, thank you everyone, the GM winnings from 37 points bought me a mixed Kebab and 3 bottles of beer :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 3, 2015)

Lovely day and interesting course.Thanks for the chance to play it before the imminent changes. Unfortunately due to the rather slow greens John and I 3 putted around 20 times. Would like to play it again with faster greens .We'll done Robin.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oops, I forgot to mention what a genial host we had in our four all in Joe, the Vice captain, made the round very enjoyable and apologies for not being able to stay as we finished an hour later than expected and I had to pick my kids up from youth club.
Great finishing hole btw.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi all, thanks for the invite and game.

 I found the course a bit of a brute, way to long for a wimpy hitter like myself. It is a cracker though with quite a few stand out holes. Also in turn, I played like an absolute dog, the recent slump shows no sign of abating. Only personal highlight was a few pars.

All playing partners played really well, nicks big hitting was a sight to behold, including an eagle 2! robins all round consistency is much better than his hc suggests and mike hit some real crackers considering the amount of time he's been playing. Well done you 3!

The journey back was a bit eventful, but I'll save that for when the pain of the pocket eases.

As for those greens.... Wrighty, you must have been underneath the hole to think they where slow!


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 3, 2015)

Nick. How did you manage to hop the bunkers on 16 to drive the green? Well done. Don't think I've heard of an eagle on that hole before.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			Nick. How did you manage to hop the bunkers on 16 to drive the green? Well done. Don't think I've heard of an eagle on that hole before.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't see from the tee but I suspect that it ran past the right side of the front bunker as it was right on the edge of the green.

Are you getting out much these days?


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 5, 2015)

Crow said:



			I couldn't see from the tee but I suspect that it ran past the right side of the front bunker as it was right on the edge of the green.

Are you getting out much these days?
		
Click to expand...

Do you think it may have nudged a tree, because the ground slopes away to the 13th doesn't it? Well done either way.

I've not been out once since the start of August Nick. I want to get back over to Ullesthorpe soonish to see the new 15th. Has the halfway house improved yet? The new couple just seemed to do Trucker cafe style grease. Not the refined stuff we were used to from Terry.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 5, 2015)

The greasy bacon butty was the highlight of the day for me.Very tasty.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 27, 2015)

I've just seen a picture of the new 15th green from across the pond. That looks cracking. I like the way the green slopes away from the bunker instead of into it. Would be some big second shot even after a huge drive if you're going for the green in two.


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			I've just seen a picture of the new 15th green from across the pond. That looks cracking. I like the way the green slopes away from the bunker instead of into it. Would be some big second shot even after a huge drive if you're going for the green in two.
		
Click to expand...

It looks even better on the course and looks to have some devilish breaks, I'm sure the low guys will have a comp to see who can eagle it first.

On another note, the work on the first and second holes may be delayed yet again. It took so long to get a newt trapping licence that they can't put the traps down now until spring and by the time traps have done their stuff, we'll be into the new season.

Not sure what will happen but I suspect that we'll have another year with the current first and second holes plus playing the newly extended 15th, which will make us a par 73 for a year.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 27, 2015)

You've got it spot on Nick. New hole comes into play in April but the work will not commence until the season is over on the 1st and 2nd. I'm going to get back up there before the year is out and I'm looking forward to seeing the 15th in the flesh.


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			You've got it spot on Nick. New hole comes into play in April but the work will not commence until the season is over on the 1st and 2nd. I'm going to get back up there before the year is out and I'm looking forward to seeing the 15th in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

Have you rejoined Ullesthorpe then?


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 28, 2015)

No mate. I've only played once since the end of July.


----------

